# GPU-Z & PowerColor Giveaway



## RCuber (Sep 2, 2011)

I just downloaded the new version of GPU-Z and came to know that PowerColor has tied up with them for a give away. 

have a look at it .


> The giveaway starts September 01, 2011 and ends September 31, 2011 (1 month).
> Prizes will be given away in the week of October 1st.
> This contest is open to participants from all countries.
> All desktop systems are welcome to submit their entry (no notebooks).
> ...



Source Link 

As I recently upgraded my PC/GFX card, I wont be achieving any low scores now  So I hope some one else over here can win those 

EDIT: @Mods.. If this is a wrong section then please move it to the correct section


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2011)

^^ thanks for sharing this - time to get the new version of GPU-Z and 3DMark 03


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Its time to OC everything.


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 2, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Thanks for sharing. Its time to OC everything.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 2, 2011)

Guys .. the winner will be the guy who has the lowest score.. *NOT* the highest!!!


----------



## RBX (Sep 2, 2011)

My PC from 2004 should win this in no time


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 2, 2011)

^^will it even run 3d mark 03 
j/k
looks like i have to bring out my 5450 
and the 9400 gt


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 2, 2011)

then underclock everything so that it can just run the test


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 3, 2011)

as a pointer to everyone...run the test under xp


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 3, 2011)

Charan said:


> Guys .. the winner will be the guy who has the lowest score.. *NOT* the highest!!!



Yeah, but I would like to show my e-peen. Its not about winning everytime.

From my memory I found that I still have a desktop cabinet at my house, laying aside for last 11-12 years. That rig have Intel celeron-d and integrated graphics. If I can make it run again by any chance, beat that!!


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 3, 2011)

@charan
can I run it on my dad's office PC ??


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 3, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Yeah, but I would like to show my e-peen. Its not about winning everytime.
> 
> From my memory I found that I still have a desktop cabinet at my house, laying aside for last 11-12 years. That rig have Intel celeron-d and integrated graphics. If I can make it run again by any chance, beat that!!



try conroe core with lowest fsb


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> @charan
> can I run it on my dad's office PC ??


How would I know? I haven't seen his PC  
Jokes apart.. I am in no way related to the contest.. Please check contest page for details


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 3, 2011)

system requirements of 3DMark 03:


> Minimum System Recommendations
> x86 compatible processor, 1000MHz (PCMark2002 CPU score of over 2500)
> 256MB of RAM (512MB recommended)
> ~400MB of free hard drive space (installed)
> ...



grab a GMA 900 based board & add a DDR1-200Mhz stick (& underclock it if that junk of a board allows). drop in a Celeron processor & underlock it. the winner most likely will use something like this, or some VIA/S3 "thought to be extinct" card & underclock it to its limit. still the GMA should come at the bottom of thist.


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2011)

So basically people with a P3 and some AGP gfx card have the biggest chance to win the first prize but everyone can try for the second prize anyway


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a working 386 machine  , but its all packed up  , Windows 95 takes about 10 minutes to boot up .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 3, 2011)

i do have p4 + GMA. will that do?
i broke my fx5500.


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2011)

^^ give it a shot then


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 3, 2011)

topgear said:


> So basically people with a P3 and some AGP gfx card have the biggest chance to win the first prize but everyone can try for the second prize anyway



in most prbabality yeah...but its gonna need some tweaking....


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Sep 3, 2011)

Can anyone explain me about the contest ,,,,?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 3, 2011)

Charan said:


> Windows 95 takes about 10 minutes to boot up .



Your PC beat the bootup time of my my old celeron PC. 

News from my end: found my celeron-d rig today. But bad new news is, cpu fan is not spinning. :/ Planning to use some external cooling solution while testing.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 3, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Your PC beat the bootup time of my my old celeron PC.
> 
> News from my end: found my celeron-d rig today. But bad new news is, cp fan is not spinning. :/ Planning to use some external cooling solution while testing.



want my hyper 212+ 
one condition...gimme your pc after ur done


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 4, 2011)

^^ :laugh: I guess celeron-d processor looks good on the rack at museum.


----------



## ArriolaGarcia (Sep 6, 2011)

We have to just test. Keep updating.


----------

